# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  طريقة تغيير كونكتور كارت سيم  samsung e2200

## jazouli89

طريقة تغيير كونكتور كارت سيم change connecteur carte sim samsung e2200 
==========================================  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم ادياتك اخي

----------

